# snapper and grouper in st vincent sound?



## CountryFolksCanSurvive22 (Dec 3, 2010)

Going to stay 5 days in the st Joe/ appalachicola area in mid July. A friend tells me he has bottom numbers for spots in the sound over that way that holds snapper and grouper. Has anybody had any luck with offshore fish in this deep sound before? Apparently it is pretty deep close to the gulf in a few areas.


----------



## Fowlweather_13 (Jan 14, 2013)

There are some spots in the Mouth of St joe but they are guarded secrets if you have friends that will show you it would be great for you, there are good snapper to 10 pounds I have seen at the dock and the report was they came inside the bay.


----------



## Chris Gatorfan (Apr 8, 2012)

Head to St George Island and fish the holes of the end of the fishing bridge. More and more grouper there every year.


----------



## CountryFolksCanSurvive22 (Dec 3, 2010)

Thanks for the info guys. I have a 16 ft Carolina skiff jvx and not brave enough to get more than a mile or so off the beach on a calm day so to just have a good shot at some offshore fish within the bays and the sound to me is exciting. Just got a bottom machine so I plan on doing a lot of scouting in the area while we are over there getting ready to build our beach house on the cape.


----------



## Chris Gatorfan (Apr 8, 2012)

You might also want to check out east pass between St George an Dog Island. Lot of deep water and big fish there. Me and my dad have both caught 90+ pound Cobia there seen some huge Jack Crevelle. Saw a 14' hammerhead and many other sharks caught there. Plus it is a killer spot for Spanish.


----------

